# [APP][2.3+] Securon - Send Your Files Securely!



## yairh (Dec 20, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









Hello everyone ^-^

I would like to share with you my first published app for Android. This is the perfect solution for sending and receiving files securely.

*This app is for Android 2.3 and up*

Securon is used to encrypt your files and then send them to your contacts.
This way you prevent prying eyes and unauthorized access to the transmitted files.
Today, whenever you send/receive files through the internet, you risk a great deal: someone can always expose the data you sent/received and even use it against you.
Only the person you send the files to, will be able to open them, and only on his device with the passcode he set to Securon.
The app makes use of the latest technology to secure your files with systems such as AES and RSA.
Securon is very simple and easy to use.
There is also support for sending multiple files at once (automatically puts them in one compressed file).
There's a passcode system in place that needs to be set on first use. This will prevent anyone with access to your phone from decrypting and viewing secured files received by you.

*Notes:*


> * The unique IDs are very long because of the randomness of the ID. Don't worry and just copy-paste it in an app like Whatsapp.
> * All the encrypted files are shown as music files (.mp3)- This is normal and how it should work.
> * Please don't try to send your files with Securon after you encrypt them. It will try to decrypt the files you just encrypted (This is because Securon is registered to receive all file types).
> * All the encrypted files will be saved in the folder 'Securon/Encrypted' on your SD card, and the decrypted files in the 'Securon/Decrypted' folder.


*Play Store Link:*


*Screenshots:*

































































_*Changelog:*_


> *v1.0.1*
> 
> - New revamped UI design!
> - Added settings screen.
> ...





> *If you like this app, please rate it in the play store and write a review!*





> *Protect your intellectual properties. Securon.*


----------

